# blind from grain bin



## Hey Iowa (Dec 27, 2009)

10,000bu 50,000bu what size LOL!!!


----------



## pvoltmer (Aug 5, 2010)

If they are full, just open up the man hole and sit inside it on the crop that is in there. Be cool to find an old one that's not being used and use the top hole (loading hole) and build a stand that hangs down on the inside and put in a swivel seat so you can turn all the way around.


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

Have heard of a few people making old wagons into ground blinds but not grain bins. Grain bins are not very portable


----------



## biggameslayer (Jun 17, 2008)

we made one out of an old hog feeder but i cant get pics of it.Its an hour away i might be able to get pics of the wagon blind


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey Iowa said:


> 10,000bu 50,000bu what size LOL!!!


:thumbs_up like a fellow farmer eh?


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

pvoltmer said:


> If they are full, just open up the man hole and* sit inside it on the crop that is in there*. Be cool to find an old one that's not being used and use the top hole (loading hole) and build a stand that hangs down on the inside and put in a swivel seat so you can turn all the way around.


No don't! This is not a very safe thing to do. People can get trapped and actually "drown" in the grain.


----------



## hogasm (Jan 24, 2011)

The ones we have are 6ft in diameter and over 14ft tall with legs. They were old hog house bins set up with a auto auger system to dispense the feed. we have at least 10 lying around with the legs still on them and thought they would make great blinds since the deer are used to them lying around all over the farm.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

we used a old combine with a open hopper put a piece of plywood inside the hopper and a garden chair the deer had seen it for years along the fence line and were used to it Only problem was the echo when you took a shot BUT it wasn't my watch so didn't bother me


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Be aware that it can get very LOUD if you use it for rifle season too!
I have an old auger wagon that was turned upside down. Someone took a welder and cut "windows" out of it because it is made of steel.
Looked neat when I first found it on my property, but it is a haven for "critters", and we only use it as an emergency shelter if we happen to get caught out in the woods during a bad storm. It is in a great location, but the only way to bow shoot from it is on the "end" of the wagon.
And, as I said, you usually have to clear the "critters" out before crawling in!!!


----------



## sampson_08 (Feb 1, 2011)

I've seen a grain bin with makeshift skids on the bottom, made the transport pretty easy.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Oct 9, 2009)

pvoltmer said:


> If they are full, just open up the man hole and sit inside it on the crop that is in there. Be cool to find an old one that's not being used and use the top hole (loading hole) and build a stand that hangs down on the inside and put in a swivel seat so you can turn all the way around.


Would not advise that, grain is worse than quicksand and there is a gas that can build up in the silos heard about a group of 3 guys that died one right after another trying to pull the original guy out from the gas.


Back to the op question I seen a post on here somewhere where a guy turned a silo into a "cabin" looked pretty nice


----------



## pvoltmer (Aug 5, 2010)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> No don't! This is not a very safe thing to do. People can get trapped and actually "drown" in the grain.





419deerhunter said:


> Would not advise that, grain is worse than quicksand and there is a gas that can build up in the silos heard about a group of 3 guys that died one right after another trying to pull the original guy out from the gas.
> 
> 
> Back to the op question I seen a post on here somewhere where a guy turned a silo into a "cabin" looked pretty nice


The only time they are like quicksand is when you are loading out of the bin. He's not "trapped" in it either, i mean you are sitting looking out. You aren't in the middle of the bin.


----------



## hogasm (Jan 24, 2011)

These bins have been lying all around the farm EMPTY for the last few years. My brother used to have an old Progressive Farmer mag that showed how to make them into blinds but he thinks his wife threw it out.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

pvoltmer said:


> The only time they are like quicksand is when you are loading out of the bin. He's not "trapped" in it either, i mean you are sitting looking out. You aren't in the middle of the bin.


You don't need to be in the middle of the bin to get trapped by grains like shelled corn, oats or wheat.


http://www.wthr.com/story/10955532/...-killed-in-grain-bin-accident?redirected=true


----------



## hogasm (Jan 24, 2011)

the bins are *EMPTY*


----------

